# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Hỏi Về Window

## duythangtmv

khi xóa file nào trong thư mục window sẽ gây lỗi win hay phải xóa tất cả các file trong thư mục window của ổ c thì mới gây lỗi win cả nhà nhỉ?

----------


## chanhedu76

nếu mất một vài file không quan trọng thì không sao .vd như thư mục web để tạo hình nền .hoặc một file oem.ini để tạo tên sử dụng hoặc file logo của system thì không vấn đề gì .nhưng nếu động đến những file hệ thống hoặc nhiều file bị xóa thì sẽ lỗi tùm lum 

còn để biết cụ thể file nào ko nên xóa . file nào được xóa thì mệt lắm .chi bằng ko nên nghịch nó em ạ

----------


## songdai90

ỗ c là 1 ổ vô cùng quan trọng vì nó chứa những thứ cũng vô cùng quan trọng, đặc biệt là program và windowns, nếu không hiểu bít thì tốt nhất là không nên xóa cái nào cả.keke,an toàn mà.

----------


## dangtin1

> khi xóa file nào trong thư mục window sẽ gây lỗi win hay phải xóa tất cả các file trong thư mục window của ổ c thì mới gây lỗi win cả nhà nhỉ?


c là ổ chứa dữ liệu file hệ thống rất quan trọng nên đừng bao giờ nói đến từ "xóa" đối với ổ c nghen

----------


## antkingdo

chắc ko phải chứ hìng như những file quan trọng trong win thì sẽ ko xóa dc mà? còn những file mà đơn giản chỉ cần delete là xóa dc thì theo mình nghĩ sẽ win sẽ ko bị lỗi gi đâu. ai có ý kiến khác thì post lên tiếp nhé.mình cũng đang định xóa đi 1 số file trong win nè.

----------


## Binhboong92

> chắc ko phải chứ hìng như những file quan trọng trong win thì sẽ ko xóa dc mà? còn những file mà đơn giản chỉ cần delete là xóa dc thì theo mình nghĩ sẽ win sẽ ko bị lỗi gi đâu. ai có ý kiến khác thì post lên tiếp nhé.mình cũng đang định xóa đi 1 số file trong win nè.



bạn cứ xóa thử đi thì biết .không phải file nào cũng ko cho xóa .một số file nó không cho xóa thôi .còn hầu hết xóa được .động vào file hệ thống là lỗi tùm lum .chỉ nói riêng cái thư mục boot và font xóa đi là đã đủ lỗi rồi .

----------


## hocon84

tiện tay xóa luôn driver và explorer luôn cho thể, kaka

----------


## tddhcm148

xóa thì xóa được thôi! nếu không xóa được thì đăng nhập dưới quyền administrator rồi cấp quyền cho mình xóa, [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hoặc dùng phần mềm unlocker unlock xong xóa. nhưng cho mình hỏi các bạn mục đích xóa để làm gì mới được? :-? để giảm dung lượng ổ c à? đây không phải là một giải pháp hay đâu nhé, 1 tập tin thư mục trong thư mục trong windows đều có ý nghĩa của nó(có làm gì thì microsoft mới để vào chứ) nên khi xóa một số file hoặc folder sẽ làm hệ thống chạy không ổn định, hay bị lỗi.
một số chức năng của một số thư mục trong windows là:
1. web : chứa hình nền mặc định của windows, xóa nếu không sài.
2. resources: chứa themes, giao diện của windows, xóa nếu muốn để giao diện standard
3. temp: chứa những thông tin tạm thời trong quá trình sử dụng, thuơng thì windows sẽ làm rỗng thư mục này nếu không dùng nội dung trong đó. ví dụ khi ta cài phần mềm thì có thể được giải nén vào đây cài xong windows tự xóa.
4. driver cache: một số driver mặc định cho thiết bị, như keyboard, mouse, monitor.....
5. media: những tệp âm thanh của windows, như nhac khởi động, những âm thanh khi bị lỗi...vv. bạn có thể xóa nếu muốn máy mình không có những âm thanh này.
6. fonts: chứa fonts, có thể cài thêm font bằng cách copy paste vào trong này.
7. cursors: những icon của con mouse của bạn.
....................vv.............v.v..........
system32: thư mục quan trọng nhất của windows(vì nó chứa những thông tin quan trọng), không xóa và đổi tên được.(dĩ nhiên phải vậy thôi, mếu xóa lấy gì sài)

lưu ý: nếu bạn hiểu tính năng của nó thì bạn có thể xóa nếu cần(trường hợp ổ đĩa thiếu) còn không nên để nguyên. có nhiều tài liệu nói nếu xóa một số thư mục thì có thể cái thiện tốc độ máy, mình đã thử nhưng không thấy được gì.

----------


## hocnauan

vậy nói túm lại; để lỗi win thì mình xóa file nào hoặc những file nào?

----------


## tranankhanh1991

để lỗi win hả: xóa system,system 32,driver,registration,security...thế là đủ nhọc rồi.^^

----------


## sebweb

> vậy nói túm lại; để lỗi win thì mình xóa file nào hoặc những file nào?


vào windows\system32 nhấn "ctrl" + "a" xong delete được file nào thì delete, xong khởi động xem kết quả nhé...........

----------


## vthao93hp

trong ổ c có thư mục windows và programs files em xóa 1 trong 2 thư mục này là lỗi win ngay thôi mà

----------


## nabet68

đúng ko đó?để mình thử­ xóa xem thế nào rồi post lỗi của nó lên hỏi mọi ngư­ời nhé. hjx

----------


## blogwhey1

_chị xóa cái system32 đó, win chạy cần nó là chủ yếu
_

----------


## duylp8686

win xp thì xóa tập tin *ntldr* 
còn win 7 thì xóa tập tin *w7ldr
*là nhanh nhất..mỗi file có vài trăm kb, restart lại là khỏi vào win lun

----------

